# Wie DVD Video Titel nach MPEG importieren?



## hindi63 (19. September 2009)

Ich möchte gerne die Titel meiner DVD-Sammlung, die ich mit meinem Philips Recorder erzeugt habe, zur langfristigen Sicherung auf Festplatte in MPEG Dateien umwandeln (also nichts konvertieren oder komprimieren).

Mit Nero 9 Vision war ich schon auf dem richtigen Weg: mit "DVD Video / Disk importieren" wird eine MPG des Titels von der DVD erzeugt. Sobald aber mehr als ein Titel auf der DVD ist (wie in den meisten Fällen) sagt Nero: keine importierbare Disk vorhanden (aber bei gekauften DVDs mit mehreren Titeln arbeitet Nero korrekt).

Anscheinend kommt Nero bei mehreren Titeln nicht mit dem erzeugten Datenformat meines Philips zurecht (obwohl sie sich ohne Probleme mit Nero ShowTime abspielen lassen).

Hat jemand eine Idee, was hier bei Nero 9 nicht stimmt? Oder weiß jemand eine andere Software, die vergleichbares leistet?

Wie gesagt, ich will meine Filme (SLP-Qualität) nur nach Titel getrennt importieren, also nichts konvertieren (dauert zu lange und zieht nur die Qualität runter).


----------



## darkframe (19. September 2009)

Hi,

warum sich Nero bei einigen Deiner Disks verweigert, weiß ich nicht. Du kannst es aber z.B. mit VOB2MPG versuchen. Die Freeware-Version sollte genügen. DTS- oder LPCM-Audio werden auf den DVDs Deines Philips ja sicher nicht verwendet.


----------



## chmee (19. September 2009)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er mit mehreren Sessions auf der DVD nicht klarkommt. Ist die DVD im Rechner ansonsten lesbar? Bringt es was, wenn Du die Dateien auf die Festplatte kopierst und dann eine Video-DVD erstellst?

mfg chmee


----------



## hindi63 (20. September 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er mit mehreren Sessions auf der DVD nicht klarkommt. Ist die DVD im Rechner ansonsten lesbar? Bringt es was, wenn Du die Dateien auf die Festplatte kopierst und dann eine Video-DVD erstellst?


Jou, insgesamt scheint mein Rechner mit den Video-DVDs meines Recorders klar zu kommen. Alle MediaPlayer (Windows, HomeCinema, Nero) erkennen die IFO korrekt, lassen mich den Titel auswählen, und spielen diesen dann ab.

Wie meinst du das mit dem Kopieren? Soll ich erst den Video_TS Ordner auf Platte kopieren und dann nochmals eine DVD daraus erzeugen?

Ich hatte schon eine ähnliche Idee: den Video_TS Ordner auf Platte kopieren und dann in Nero Vision statt Disk importieren die Datei Video_TS.VOB importieren. Nero fragt dann, daß zu dieser VOB Datei weitere Segmente (VOB-Dateien) gehören könnten und ob er diese mit importieren soll. Aber er tut es dann doch nicht.

Mal weiter probieren ...


----------



## chmee (20. September 2009)

Es gibt unter Nero das Standard Brennprogramm *Nero Burning ROM*, eben Jenes ohne Assistenten. Du kopierst also den Ordner Video_TS auf die Festplatte, danach erstellst Du ein neues Brennprojekt mit Video-DVD, dort sollte eine einfache Ordnerstruktur inkl. Video_TS schon von selbst auftauchen, da ziehst Du die Daten des kopierten Ordners rein. Das sollte es schon sein.

Laß in diesem Fall diese Assistenten weg. Die versuchen, alles richtig zu machen, und wissen dann nicht weiter, wenn etwas hakt.

mfg chmee


----------



## hindi63 (20. September 2009)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> warum sich Nero bei einigen Deiner Disks verweigert, weiß ich nicht. Du kannst es aber z.B. mit VOB2MPG versuchen. Die Freeware-Version sollte genügen. DTS- oder LPCM-Audio werden auf den DVDs Deines Philips ja sicher nicht verwendet.


Wenn man mal die Anzeige von VOB2MPG kapiert hat (alle Titel werden doppelt angezeigt und die Vorschau verhält sich auf den ersten Blick etwas unverständlich), sieht das nicht ganz schlecht aus.

Mein erster Test ergab: die Extraction erzeugt aufs Byte genau das gleich MPG File wie Nero. Mit dem erfreulichen Unterschied, daß auch DVDs mit mehreren Titel korrekt interpretiert werden. Nur das Zeitverhalten der Shareware-Version ist furchtbar: wo der Import bei Nero nur 4 Minuten brauchte, benötigt VOB2MPG satte 15 Minuten. (in dieser Zeit konvertieren andere Programme die DVD, aber halt mit Qualitätsverlust) Aber angeblich ist die gekaufte Version  mindestens 3mal schneller. Mal weiter testen ...

@ chmee: das werd ich auch mal ausprobieren. Danke erstmal ...


----------



## darkframe (21. September 2009)

Hi,


hindi63 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte schon eine ähnliche Idee: den Video_TS Ordner auf Platte kopieren und dann in Nero Vision statt Disk importieren die Datei Video_TS.VOB importieren. Nero fragt dann, daß zu dieser VOB Datei weitere Segmente (VOB-Dateien) gehören könnten und ob er diese mit importieren soll. Aber er tut es dann doch nicht.


so wie ich das verstanden habe, willst Du ja MPGs aus den DVDs machen. In NeroVision solltest Du dann nicht die VIDEO_TS.VOB importieren, da die nur ein übergeordnetes Menü enthält. Bei den DVDs Deines Rekorders ist da vermutlich das Auswahlmenü für die einzelnen Aufnahmen drin.

Wenn auf einer DVD z.B. zwei Aufnahmen sind, sind wahrscheinlich die unten gezeigten Dateien in dem VIDEO_TS-Verzeichnis (natürlich ohne die Anmerkungen). Achtung! das ist nur ein Beispiel und es kann bei Dir etwas anders aussehen. Ich habe keine mit einem DVD-Recorder erzeugte Disks, aber die werden vom Aufbau nicht wirklich anders aussehen als andere DVDs.

VIDEO_TS.BUP
VIDEO_TS.IFO
VIDEO_TS.VOB
VTS_01_0.BUP 
VTS_01_0.IFO
VTS_01_0.VOB
VTS_01_1.VOB     <- Segment 1 von Aufnahme 1
VTS_01_2.VOB     <- Segment 2 von Aufnahme 1
VTS_02_0.BUP
VTS_02_0.IFO
VTS_02_0.VOB
VTS_02_1.VOB     <- Segment 1 von Aufnahme 2 (und in diesem Besipiel das einzige Segment)

Auf dieser Beispiel-DVD sind die zwei aufgenommenen Filme in den Dateien VTS_01_1.VOB, VTS_01_2.VOB (Aufnahme 1) und VTS_02_1.VOB (Aufnahme 2). Beim Import in Vision darfst Du dementsprechend einmal *nur* die VTS_01_1.VOB auswählen und für den zweiten Film die VTS_02_1.VOB.

Die Dateien, die mit VIDEO_TS anfangen, werden für die Umwandlung in MPG eigentlich nicht benötigt (es kann aber sein, dass Vision die ausliest). Die enthalten die übergeordnete Navigationsstruktur für den Player und gegebenenfalls ein Auswahlmenü.

Alle Dateien in z.B. VTS_01 gehören zusammen. Die VTS_01_0.IFO enthält *I*n*fo*rmationen für den DVD-Player. Die BUP mit gleichem Namen ist ein *B*ack*up* der IFO. Die VTS_01_0.VOB enthält entweder ein Menü oder ist ein Dummy-Eintrag ohne Bildinhalt. Erst die VOBs mit VTS_01_*1*.VOB (bis maximal VTS_01_*9*.VOB bei Dual/Double Layer) enthalten einen zusammenhängenden Titel oder auch mehrere "Filme", aber das ist bei DVD-Rekordern wohl eher nicht der Fall.

Hast Du also VTS_0x_y.VOBs bei denen y = 1 und größer ist, importierst Du *nur* die VOB mit der 1 (also *1.VOB) und beantwortest NeroVisions Frage nach dem automatischen Import weiterer Segmente mit ja. Ist da nur eine VTS_0x_1.VOB, dann verneinst Du die Frage nach dem Auto-Import.

Du kannst aber natürlich auch einfach die komplette DVD auf die Festplatte kopieren und dann z.B. mit PowerDVD als DVD von Festplatte aus ansehen. Aber das wolltest Du ja wohl nicht.


----------



## hindi63 (22. September 2009)

Hi Darkframe,

danke für die super ausführliche Antwort. Mit der DVD Dateistruktur beschreibst du anschaulich, was der entsprechende Wikipedia-Titel zu erklären versucht.

Aber leider sieht es bei mir etwas anders aus. Philips scheint das Dateiformat anders umzusetzen: hier gibt es immer die Dateien VTS_01_1.VOB bis VTS_01_9.VOB (es sind keine Double Layer DVDs), es gibt keine VTS_02_x.VOB oder höher, und es gibt auch keine VTS_01_1.VOB.

Philips scheint also alle Titel einer DVD in die Dateien VTS_01_x.VOB zu packen, wobei die Bytes aller Titel gleichmäßig in die VOBs verteilt werden (nur die VTS_01_9.VOB variiert ein bißchen). Bei drei kurzen Filmen sind da also 9 Dateien mit beipsielsweise je 32MB auf der DVD, bei voller DVD sind dagegen 9 Dateien mit je 450MB drauf.

Neros automatischen Import weiterer Segmente (beim Import der VTS_01_1.VOB) hab ich auch schon probiert, aber erfolglos: er importiert nur die VTS_01_1.VOB.

Ich hab das ganze gerade bei Neros Hotline reingegeben. Mal sehen, was die dazu meinen.

Gruß, Dietmar


----------



## hindi63 (22. September 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt unter Nero das Standard Brennprogramm *Nero Burning ROM*, eben Jenes ohne Assistenten. Du kopierst also den Ordner Video_TS auf die Festplatte, danach erstellst Du ein neues Brennprojekt mit Video-DVD, dort sollte eine einfache Ordnerstruktur inkl. Video_TS schon von selbst auftauchen, da ziehst Du die Daten des kopierten Ordners rein. Das sollte es schon sein.
> 
> Laß in diesem Fall diese Assistenten weg. Die versuchen, alles richtig zu machen, und wissen dann nicht weiter, wenn etwas hakt.
> 
> mfg chmee


Hi chmee,

ich hab das jetzt mal Schritt für Schritt probiert. Mir ist aber nicht klar geworden, auf was du hiermit raus wolltest. Jetzt habe ich ein neues Brennprojekt für DVD Video und könnte eine Video-DVD erzeugen (wenn ich einen Brenner hätte). Aber wo ist jetzt meine erhofte MPG-Datei? Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?

Gruß, Dietmar


----------



## darkframe (22. September 2009)

Hi hindi63,

hmm, das was der Recoder da erzeugt, ist dann ja wirklich nicht der Standard. Normalerweise werden auf einer DVD die VOBs, die den Film oder die Filme enthalten immer 1GB groß. Erst, wenn z.B. VTS_01_1.VOB größer werden würde als 1GB, wird die nächste (hier dann VTS_01_2.VOB) Datei angelegt. So ist's im Standard.

Vielleicht bleibt dann doch nur der Weg über VOB2MPG. Ich werde nochmal grübeln. Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was einfacheres ein.


----------



## chmee (22. September 2009)

hindi63: Oh, ja, ich bin abgeschweift. Es gibt auch noch *VirtualDubMod*. eine Version, die mit Mpgs/VOBs umgehen kann. Es wäre einen Versuch, es damit zu mergen und dann als Mpg auszuspielen. Und VOB2MPG hört sich auch nach Lösung an 

mfg chmee


----------



## hindi63 (22. September 2009)

Um hier mal einen Zeitvergleich zu nennen (ich hab mir inzwischen auch die kostenpflichtige VOB2MPG Pro Version zum testen gezogen): für 22 Minuten SLP-Film (also 290MB) brauchen zum Import

Nero Vision: 1 Minute 20 Sekunden
VOB2MPG Pro: 3 Minuten 44 Sekunden
VOB2MPG v3: genau 4 Minuten

Ich glaub, ich 13,50EUR für die angeblich dreimal schnellere Pro-Version hätte ich mir sparen können. Allerdings habe ich auch schon festgestellt, daß die v3 manchmal deutlich langsamer ist.


----------



## darkframe (24. September 2009)

Hi,

naja, ich denke, dass VOB2MPG die Dateien richtiggehend scanned und die einzelnen Header auswertet.

Ich habe selbst mal einen Demuxer geschrieben, der u.a. auch DVDs in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen kann. Den kann/darf ich allerdings nicht so einfach weitergeben, weil da noch einige Sachen mehr im Programm sind, die nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen (in Verbindung mit einem anderen Programm) weitergegeben werden dürfen.

Um ein MPG von ca. 4GB in den Video- und Audioteil zu trennen, braucht mein Demuxer etwa 90 Sekunden, abhängig von der Festplattengeschwindigkeit. Für eine DVD gleicher Größe kann man gut die doppelte Zeit veranschlagen, jedenfalls bei meinem Ansatz. Ich habe das damals so programmiert, dass die IFOs ausgewertet werden, um die "Einsprungpunkte" in die einzelnen Titel zu finden und um auf einfache Weise herauszufinden, wieviele Audiospuren vothanden sind usw.. Für das Auseinanderfrickeln der VOBs müssen aber auch die einzelnen Header in den VOBs ausgewertet und teilweise angepasst werden (ich sage nur: Timestamps...). Je nach Vorgehensweise erklärt das die zeitlichen Unterschiede. Warum die aber mit höherer Geschwindigkeit werben, wenn's dann bei der gleichen DVD sogar langsamer läuft als in der Freeware-Version, erschliesst sich mir auch nicht.


----------



## hindi63 (25. September 2009)

Hört sich plausibel an, was du da schreibst. Und auch richtig aufwendig ...

Mal so zur Info, was ich als (inzwischen dritte) Antwort von Nero habe:


> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Nun das Problem wir daran liegen, dass die DVD mit einen DVD Recorder aufgenommen ist. Dies kann leider zu solchen Ergebnissen führen. In den meisten Fällen hilft es die Dateien direkt auf Festplatte zu kopieren und dann mit einem anderen Programm nzu reparieren. Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese die Lösung ist.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht geh ich mal mit meinen DVDs in Karlsbad vorbei. Aber jetzt ist die Testversion erstmal abgelaufen ...


----------



## hindi63 (25. September 2009)

Ach ja, inzwischen hab ich auch mal TMPGEncDVDAuthor angefangen zu testen. Ist zwar bei einem Titel langsamer als Nero, erkennt aber mehrere Titel auf DVDs ohne Probleme. Die Software ist bloß ein bißchen teuer wegen tausend Features, die ich eigentlich garnicht brauche ...

Vielleicht schau ich mir auch noch 





chmee hat gesagt.:


> *VirtualDubMod*


 an? Mal sehen.


----------



## darkframe (26. September 2009)

Hi,

von Pegasys könntest Du auch TMPGEnc MPEG Editor 3 ausprobieren. Das ist 30,-$ günstiger als der Author. Vielleicht klappt's ja auch damit.


----------



## dieweltist (3. Januar 2014)

Zu diesem grundsätzlich etwas schwierigem Thema habe ich in meinem Forum einen Beitrag verfasst: Wie DVDs importieren beziehungsweise auslesen, um beispielsweise MPEG-Dateien zu erhalten?


> Es gibt zwar Freeware, wo man einfach alle VOB-Dateien einer DVD zu einer Datei machen kann. Dies wäre aber schlecht, wenn die DVD aus mehreren Titeln besteht. Wobei es leider so ist, dass nicht (unbedingt) eine VOB-Datei einem Titel entspricht. Im besten Fall ist auf einer DVD beispielsweise diese Dateianordnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

